
Can webassembly push output to JavaScript? - patientplatypus
Say I have a program that is running in webassembly in my browser and I want to take input that the user puts in that program and have it output to other parts of my program. For example, say I want to make a really graphically fancy input box in unity (not that this would ever be practical but just as an example) - can unity take this input that I type in the input box and then output it through webassembly? I could see this as being very cool for custom components, but all the webassembly demos I&#x27;ve seen only take data in to the compiled program (a la flash player or similar).<p>Thanks!<p>PS I&#x27;ve asked on SO too, but this is a more open ended question that I think would move we&#x27;ll with the community here. General webassembly discussion for n00bs also is cool!
======
billconan
yes, please read

[https://kripken.github.io/emscripten-
site/docs/porting/conne...](https://kripken.github.io/emscripten-
site/docs/porting/connecting_cpp_and_javascript/index.html)

also debug this project and see how it controls html via c++

[https://github.com/mbasso/asm-dom](https://github.com/mbasso/asm-dom)

